# Sex Party – Cuộc Chơi Dành Cho Dân Chơi Vip?



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

[h=1][/h] *Sex party* nếu dịch ra tiếng Việt, nó chỉ đơn thuần  là 1 buổi tiệc sex, tuy nhiên nó không đơn giản là 1 party sex mà chỉ  mấy kẻ nam nhi túm tụm đàn đúm lại xem một bộ phim con heo hay tụ tập  với mấy ả cave gái điếm vào nhà nghỉ khách sạn để làm “chuyện ấy” một  cách đơn giản, mà sex party ở đây xảy ra trần trụi như đúng nghĩa của  no, có nghĩa là tất cả trai gái cùng tập hợp ăn uống, tắm trong rượu  bia, nhảy nhót trong tiếng nhạc mạnh kích động và cuối cùng (hoặc xuyên  suốt buổi tiệc) là cùng nhau làm tình, nghĩa là cùng nhau khỏa thân 100%  và làm tình tập thể thác loạn hết sức.
Tổ chức giao hoan kiểu bầy đàn là mốt ăn chơi đang có xu hướng bùng nổ  của giới trẻ hoang đàn quen lối sống tận hưởng bất chấp đạo đức và thân  thể.
http://2.bp.************/-KGek4EO-C8A/UCC8s67dgjI/AAAAAAAALbc/LpzZifK5lLs/Kieunu.Info-1234512853_34231234425667.jpg
 Tham gia thú vui suy đồi này, đám dân chơi tụ bầy cả nam lẫn nữ ăn  nhậu thừa mứa, dùng chất kích thích, chất kích dục và kết thúc cuộc vui  bằng màn múa sex và truy hoan tập thể.
 Sau cơn lốc săn sex, xem phim sex loạn luân, tự đóng phim sex rồi  tung tràn lan lên mạng, nay đến lượt cơn lốc đen “sex party” nhuộm đen  sự lành mạnh trong lối sống của một bộ phận giới trẻ!
Đang “mài đít” năm thứ 2 ở giảng đường đại học tại một trường dân lập  nhưng Sáng, nhà gần chợ Bến Thành (trung tâm quận 1), tỏ ra rất sành sỏi  mọi khoản ăn chơi trong đời. Thằng nhóc chưa làm ra đồng bạc nào nhưng  đã cầm vô-lăng con xe trị giá hơn 100.000 USD (hơn 2 tỉ đồng) khoe đã  từng 2 lần xuất ngoại vui tới bến tại tiệc sex party tại một số hộp đêm ở  Mỹ với màn trai gái cùng nhau tắm rượu tắm bia và “mây mưa” xả láng.


 Riêng cái thú vui tiệc sex tại thành phố được mệnh danh Hòn ngọc Viễn  Đông thì nó nhớ không xuể: Chẳng rõ có “quăng bom” hay không nhưng Sáng  tỏ ra rất am tường cái vụ tiệc sex.  Nó nói chắc như đinh đóng cột:  “Bây giờ mà còn cái kiểu “yêu” ém kín thì xưa như trái đất rồi. Yêu như  vậy nó lỗi thời, lạc hậu, không thể nào lên đến đỉnh. Dân chơi mà chơi  như vậy thiên hạ nó cười cho thối đầu”.
 “Yêu kín” theo giải thích của giới dân chơi quen kiểu sống lầy là  “tình yêu cổ điển”, nghĩa là đôi trai gái kéo nhau vào phòng kín làm  chuyện vợ chồng không để ai trông thấy cái cảnh mình “lâm trận”. Với sex  party, sự thể hoàn toàn trái ngược. Một thằng bạn cùng nhóm cũng có thú  vui đập phá xả láng như Sáng, hào hứng: ”Như tui đã nói, sex party là  buổi tiệc sex. Đã là tiệc thì phải đông vui, càng đông càng vui. Và vì  là tiệc sex nên những người tham gia buổi tiệc đều ý thức rằng đến chung  vui nghĩa là chấp nhận cái thú hoan lạc cùng nhau, chẳng giấu giấu diếm  diếm như kiểu yêu truyền thống”.
http://2.bp.************/-Y1Z_Ym9bWA0/UCC8urIcMsI/AAAAAAAALbo/58LbNl2GCfA/Kieunu.Info-49742d67_9.jpg
 Lần theo chia sẻ của đám chip hôi ăn chơi tầm cao ấy, chúng tôi mò  vào trang danchoivip…. để được chiêm ngưỡng các cảnh “ăn chơi sống động”  của những kẻ máu me cái buổi tiệc mà những người đứng đắn chỉ nghe tên  thôi đã biết đó là “tiệc nhớp nhúa”. Riêng với những dân chơi “bất kể  mưa rơi” như Sáng, đó là thiên đường. Cần nói rõ danchoivip… là diễn đàn  tập hợp các kiểu ăn chơi tới bến của những chàng trai cô gái giàu nghèo  khoan luận tới, nhưng về khoản “chơi hết mình, chơi buông lơi, chơi đến  ông trời cũng phải kêu trời” (câu slogan của các thành viên danchoivip)  thì đúng điệu… “số dzách”.


http://2.bp.************/-P19AWQV1-zY/UCC8vEi4B4I/AAAAAAAALbw/rqbXt2NpeJo/Kieunu.Info-vu7.jpg
 


 Ảnh minh họa


 Chỉ vài cú nhấp chuột, đập vào mắt chúng tôi la liệt những hình ảnh,  đoạn clip, dòng nhật ký ghi lại những khoảnh khắc buông lơi của đám dân  chơi trên khắp mọi miền vốn không hề ém nhẹm cái sự “nghiện sex” của  mình. Qua “nghiên cứu” một vài sêri hình ảnh cùng đoạn clip ăn chơi bất  cần thân thể, chúng tôi bắt gặp Sáng. Có clip quay cảnh Sáng đang phấn  khích hò reo trước mấy cô gái trắng trẻo, dáng người đẫy đà đầy nhục dục  chỉ mặc mỗi đồ lót đang uốn éo trong điệu nhạc ầm ĩ, kích động. Có clip  quay cảnh Sáng cùng đám bạn dân chơi cả nam lẫn nữ sau khi say rượu,  say thuốc đã say sex, từng cặp quấn chặt lấy nhau diễn cái trò mà chỉ có  chốn phòng the người ta mới tỏ.

http://2.bp.************/-Dd_pZPvOrhA/UCC8wOvncNI/AAAAAAAALb4/6m2MS9ZmY5Q/Kieunu.Info-600559391_20110507163854_1.jpg

 Không ngần ngại thổ lộ rằng mình là “nô lệ của sex”, V.Tường, trạc  tuổi Sáng nhưng về cái khoản “chơi lầy” thì cao cơ hơn nhiều, e hèm bật  mí đã là dân đập đá, cắn lắc, phê hàng trắng…, nói chung là dân nghiện  thuốc kích thích thì bất kể là nam nay nữ khi phê thuốc đều nảy sinh ham  muốn quan hệ 
tình dục
: “Có lắm đứa con gái lúc chìm trong làn khói đê  mê rồi thì sẵn sàng buông lơi, mặc bạn trai và những thằng bạn cùng hội  cùng thuyền ôm ấp, giày vò  mà chẳng cần gìn giữ gì hết”.
 V.Tường nhấn mạnh: ”Chất gây nghiện nó kích thích con người ta ham  muốn chuyện giường chiếu dữ dằn lắm. Nên chuyện nam nữ cùng hội cùng  thuyền tại đoạn cuối của buổi tiệc sex siết lấy nhau làm chuyện vợ  chồng, từng cặp từng cặp mặc sức âu yếm, rồi đổi bồ cho nhau và lại cùng  nhau xoắn chặt… thì quá thường tình. Nhưng như thế không gọi là sex  party mà là thú vui “sex bầy đàn”. Thú vui này nó tục, nó tạp… nó như  một kiểu thúc đẩy của bản năng chứ không mang tính chất thưởng thức có  chủ đích như tiệc sex”.

http://2.bp.************/-OOF7ZAV-AnQ/UCC9O2BoG1I/AAAAAAAALcE/r1fp7708NjE/Kieunu.Info-15.jpg

 Nói theo chia sẻ của “môn đồ” sex party thứ thiệt thì để tổ chức một  buổi tiệc sex, đòi hỏi “ban tổ chức” phải là những người có đồng chí  hướng và tổ chức kỳ công. Nếu không đủ dũng khí tổ chức “tiệc sex” tại  nhà riêng vì sợ phụ mẫu biết chuyện, đám dân chơi sẽ thuê hẳn biệt thự  kín cổng tường cao, biệt lập nào đó rồi tập kết mồi màn, bia rượu về  đặng để chiến tới bến: ”Yêu cầu của một buổi tiệc sex là phải có chất  đưa cay, phải có nhạc, phải có hàng để cắn và tất nhiên, không thể thiếu  mỹ nữ” - Quốc, chơi cùng nhóm với V.Tường, vốn có rất nhiều kinh nghiệm  trong tổ chức sex party, giải thích!

http://2.bp.************/-TEpo3wjemEc/UCC-Osx1CuI/AAAAAAAALcM/kny4Lrv9_sU/Kieunu.Info-1.jpg
http://2.bp.************/--RoX7PXWUOs/UCC-P6yVU5I/AAAAAAAALcU/ew-B5yj0_Mw/Kieunu.Info-12.jpg

 Mỹ nữ trong những buổi tiệc sex có rất nhiều dạng, nhưng khu trú lại  có thể phân thành 3 dạng em út. Nhóm thứ nhất là bồ của các tay chơi,  tất nhiên là những cô bồ chịu chơi, sành sỏi chuyện ăn nhậu, nhảy nhót  và… giường chiếu. Dạng mỹ nữ thứ 2 là các vũ nữ, tiếp viên massage vốn  dĩ ham vui được các tay chơi quen trong những lần đi xông hơi, nhảy  nhót. Nhóm em út dạng này khi đến với các buổi tiệc sex được các dân  chơi “chẻ” thành 2 dạng, dạng đến vì thích xả láng, không đặt nặng  chuyện tiền nong và dạng đến góp vui với mục đích nhận tiền “cát-sê”.

http://2.bp.************/-q929ythh858/UCC-Rk96EuI/AAAAAAAALcc/5UplOLrkXAc/Kieunu.Info-14.jpg

 Lúc “
chat
” với nhau về chuyện “em út” trong các buổi tiệc sex, X.,  ngụ quận Phú Nhuận vốn rất máu me cái vụ “sex party” thổ lộ: ”Đã là nô  lệ của tiệc sex thì thằng nào cũng kết dạng em út thứ 3, nghĩa là đưa cô  bồ ngây thơ hồi giờ chưa biết gì đến đại tiệc giường chiếu”.

http://2.bp.************/-xWoKXOtB1tg/UCC-TGzrZWI/AAAAAAAALck/qTfUPeWcCJg/Kieunu.Info-15.jpg

 Đề cập  đến cái sự một cô gái lần đầu đến chốn ăn chơi “hơi bị lầy”  sao có thể chấp nhận cho bạn trai rồi sau đó đến lượt đám bạn của bạn  trai “quan hệ”, X. kêu trời: “Sao ông ngây thơ dzậy? Đã nói rồi, đây là  tiệc. Mà đã là tiệc thì bao giờ lúc đầu cũng khởi sự êm  ái, dịu dàng.  Mọi người tham dự tiệc cùng nhau ăn uống, trò chuyện. Sau đó tăng tốc,  uống cho say, cắn cho phê. Và khi phê rồi em ngây thơ, em đứng đắn hay  em lỡ làng, từng trải gì cũng như nhau, nghĩa là vui tới bến”.
 
http://2.bp.************/-7gjgZj5_rA0/UCC-Ug9FoEI/AAAAAAAALcs/EQ6-Oa27pr4/Kieunu.Info-16.jpg

 X., Quốc, V.Tường… không nói nhưng đã là dân nghiện sex mà lại khoái  cái vụ sex party, cả thảy chúng đều rành rẽ các thủ đoạn để đưa “con nai  tơ” nào đó hết mình với cuộc vui lầy của chúng. “Đám bệnh hoạn đó có  cái thú “săn” con gái nhà lành. Lúc săn gái chúng đội vỏ bọc con nhà tử  tế, hiền lành, rất ga-lăng, lịch thiệp. Mục đích là để con nhỏ ngu tin  đó là thằng boy hiền lành mà xóa bỏ mọi sự hoài nghi. Sau một vài lần  lân la, thằng nọ sẽ mời “con mồi” đến dự sinh nhật tại nhà bạn thân hay  gì gì đó… Lúc này chỉ cần con nhỏ dại dột đồng ý thì coi như đời nó  xong. Điệu được nai tơ đến hang hùm, thằng bồ tử tế sẽ ra mặt ác thú,  trong quá trình ăn uống, thừa lúc con nhỏ sơ ý, nó hay đám bạn sẽ nhỏ  vài giọt kích thích (chúng tôi sẽ nói rõ về điều này ở một bài viết  khác). Cũng có khi chúng chơi chiêu xa luân chiến, hết đứa này đến đứa  khác cụng ly làm quen, mục đích làm cho con nhỏ say rồi… xử”.

http://2.bp.************/--hyvMiwrFFY/UCC-WPwONYI/AAAAAAAALc0/80i6jdYl_0k/Kieunu.Info-17.jpg

 Lột trần sự việc đến đây, Thủy, vũ nữ vũ trường Q. trên đường 3-2,  khẽ lắc đầu: “Khi con mồi chẳng thể tự chủ, tụi nó muốn làm gì mà chẳng  được”.

http://2.bp.************/-p53vgc-NNzg/UCC-XuAhxVI/AAAAAAAALc8/CP2AzyoSSdo/Kieunu.Info-21.jpg

 Một số vũ nữ như Thủy, nghĩa là sẵn sàng hy sinh thân mình để có được  tiền, cho biết đã từng đôi ba lần hoặc nhiều hơn thế nữa tham dự những  bữa tiệc sex của các cậu ấm cô chiêu. T.Huyền-vũ nữ múa cột có tiếng  trong giới vũ nữ Sài Gòn cũng không ngoại lệ. Nhờ có thân hình bốc lửa  và khuôn mặt như trăng rằm nên cô được rất nhiều thiếu gia vốn rất có  năng khiếu trong lĩnh vực ăn chơi “dòm ngó”. Tiếng đồn rằng để điệu được  Huyền cùng phi đội của mình gồm 3 vũ nữ hoạt động ở các vũ trường trên  đường Đồng Khởi (quận 1) đến bữa tiệc sex, “ban tổ chức” của sex party  phải trả cho nhóm mỹ nữ này mỗi cô ít nhất 2.000 USD. Theo lời kể của  những kiều nữ trong cuộc, tham dự cuộc vui các cô sẽ có màn nhảy nhót,  càng nhảy càng lột đồ đến  khi không còn gì….

http://2.bp.************/-bBbhXAu0BDo/UCC-ZBDjO8I/AAAAAAAALdE/nGaqejBcOMI/Kieunu.Info-23.jpg

Quá trình tìm hiểu về thú vui sex party, chúng tôi được một số tay chơi  lưu truyền về cái thú tổ chức sex party của H., thiếu gia là con của một  giám đốc doanh nghiệp kinh doanh siêu xe. H. chuyên tổ chức tiệc sex ở  nơi có hồ bơi, sau khi ăn uống linh đình thì cả chủ lẫn khách tha hồ  nude (khỏa thân) lao xuống hồ tắm táp và… tới bến bằng màn truy hoan  lang chạ!

http://2.bp.************/-i-ur24oo6fU/UCC-asdZYyI/AAAAAAAALdM/o63HnRLBaNg/Kieunu.Info-24.jpg

 “Với sex party, giữa các nhóm dân chơi thực ra có sự ganh đua nhau dữ  thần lắm chứ chẳng phải mạnh nhóm nào nhóm đó chơi” - Q. từng làm quản  lý bar M.T. trên đường Hai Bà Trưng, nay đã giải nghệ làm lại cuộc đời  bởi quá ngán chuyện binh đao sau ánh đèn màu, chép miệng: ”Vào bar hay  vào vũ trường, các nhóm dân chơi dạng cậu ấm 10 nhóm thì hết 9 nhóm có  kiểu kẻ cả, hơn thua nhau. Ví như nhóm này gọi chai rượu giá 10 chai (10  triệu đồng) thì nhóm khác gọi chai giá gấp đôi, gấp ba. Trong lĩnh vực  tiệc sex cũng vậy, nhóm này tắm bia ken thì nhóm kia tắm rượu Tây. Nhóm  này quy tụ dăm bảy cặp thì nhóm khác quy tụ cả chục cặp, có khi hơn. Rồi  có nhóm hơn thua nhau qua cái độ lầy,  cái độ bốc lửa, quyến rũ, gợi  dục của các em… Có nhóm trước khi vào trận đã tổ chức những màn em út  múa cột múa sex đặng kích thích dân chơi, làm cho bữa tiệc thêm phần sôi  động, hoành tráng”.

http://2.bp.************/-9qeG78wG5RA/UCC-b1BQ0yI/AAAAAAAALdU/4ZXHUjJkV4U/Kieunu.Info-25.jpg

 Trong phạm vi bài viết, khó có thể để lột tả những cảnh chơi lầy lội,  nhớp nhúa, bệnh hoạn của những “tín đồ” sex party. Tuy mức độ lầy của  mỗi nhóm dân chơi mỗi khác nhưng cả thảy có điểm chung là khi nhập tiệc,  chúng rất phấn khích với màn quan hệ 
tình dục
 kiểu bầy đàn, sẵn sàng  trao đổi người yêu cho nhau mà chẳng chút áy náy, bận tâm…, thậm chí còn  lấy đó làm vui, làm điều phấn khích vì được chia sẻ bạn tình với chiến  hữu. Nhiều đứa bật mí thú vui của chúng thực chất là “sống theo lối sống  của người nguyên thủy”. Nhưng chúng không hiểu người nguyên thủy sống  văn minh hơn chúng. Họ tuy mang tiếng ăn lông ở lỗ nhưng không có kiểu  quần thoa bầy đàn, lang chạ như cái kiểu mà chúng đang đâm đầu vào!
 Bắt nguồn từ lối sống lầy của các nước phương Tây, sex party – cuộc  vui lầy đã và đang là thú tiêu khiển thời thượng của một bộ phận giới  trẻ cũng như nhấn chìn chúng vào vô vạn mối nguy, cạm bẫy. Bác sĩ Trương  Thế Dũng (Trưởng đoàn y bác sĩ tình nguyện Niềm Tin, chuyên giúp đỡ trẻ  mồ côi và bệnh nhân nhiễm HIV/AIDS) lưu ý rằng khi “đâm đầu” vào những  bữa tiệc sex, dân chơi sẽ trở thành con nghiện và khi đã say thuốc, say  sex, với cái kiểu quan hệ 
tình dục
 lang chạ, bừa bãi kia, tình trạng các  dân chơi lây truyền bệnh tật cho nhau, nhất là căn bệnh thế kỷ HIV/AIDS  là chuỵên khó tránh khỏi.
 Không chỉ “làm bạn” với những nguy cơ hút chích, bệnh tật kể trên,  đến với sex party, giới dân chơi bất cần thân thế còn tự nhấn chìm mình  trong lối sống suy đồi, băng hoại, đánh mất tư cách, nhân cách. Hơn lúc  nào hết kiểu ăn chơi đổ đốn, bạt mạng này rất cần được các ông bố bà mẹ  “dòm ngó” và rất cần được các cơ quan chức năng loại bỏ bằng những định  hướng về lối sống, giá trị sống cho giới trẻ, cả những hình thức xử lý  nghiêm bằng án phạt, án tù mới mong có tính chất răn đe, giáo dục.


----------

